# McCormick



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Expanding a new line.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/who-is-mccormick-NAA-ben-potter/

http://www.mccormick.it/mccormick/brand_pages/en/40515/McCormick_top_level_comfort_and_performance_in_the_spotlight_at_Sima.aspx


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Always liked their tractors....we have a dealer


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Looks like nice units and the little research I've done the prices seem pretty good on newer used tractors...... Only drawback for me didn't see any dealers in Michigan, didn't realize they were made in Italy


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Thorim said:


> Looks like nice units and the little research I've done the prices seem pretty good on newer used tractors...... Only drawback for me didn't see any dealers in Michigan, didn't realize they were made in Italy


From what I understand (dealer) they said the family that owned them had deep enuf pockets to be a major player......


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

At times it seems my pockets get pretty deep. Usually shortly after realizing they seem deep I find out why. Same answer every time. Wore a hole in em and what goes in doesn't always come back out.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

We have a dealer about 30 minutes from here and he had 2 X60's, nice looking tractors. Was up there last week and noticed one was gone I asked if they had sold one and he said no they shipped it off to another dealer. I think people are afraid they'll be here today and then gone tomorrow.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Grateful11 said:


> We have a dealer about 30 minutes from here and he had 2 X60's, nice looking tractors. Was up there last week and noticed one was gone I asked if they had sold one and he said no they shipped it off to another dealer. I think people are afraid they'll be here today and then gone tomorrow.


I think that's always a concern with something "new", but they've been building landini tractors for many years. They seem newer than they really are. I don't see them suddenly going out of business, but I guess it's possible they could give up on the US market if things weren't going well.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

8350HiTech said:


> I think that's always a concern with something "new", but they've been building landini tractors for many years. They seem newer than they really are. I don't see them suddenly going out of business, but I guess it's possible they could give up on the US market if things weren't going well.


I sat in one of the X60.40 they had and I have to say it seemed that everything was in the right place and seemed well thought out. My wife said if they needed one and she had the money she would buy that one after looking over it and getting in it.

I just happened to snap a photo of it:


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The stance reminds me of Valtra. Nice looking outfit.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

The few I've seen used, I liked and they go cheap at auctions here. No dealers around that I know of and my local AGCO parts guy gave me the deer-in-the-headlights look when I mentioned them a couple of years ago.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

http://www.mccormick.it/mccormick/stores/en-US/12619/Dealer_locator.aspx

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Can't remember the model, but a friend has one and I've ran it a few times unloading hay. Seems like a nice enough little tractor, wouldn't own one myself as I have too extensive a fleet of Oliver/Whites around to need another to make room for to keep it inside.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

We used to see a few orchard models around here but the dealer closed up shop a few years ago so most of them are gone. I have been told that the narrow orchard models were an electrical nightmare by more than a few people so I never really looked into them. Our nieghbor still runs one and it seems to be good for him, I'm not sure what he does for parts though.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Vol said:


> http://www.mccormick.it/mccormick/stores/en-US/12619/Dealer_locator.aspx
> 
> Regards, Mike


139 miles....Naah, a bit too far!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

In my never ending 150-175HP tractor search, I keep finding these McCormicks and they're CHEAP to buy. Not real attractive compared to their older case-IH cousins.

Found XTX-165 with front 3pt & PTO, suspension & suspended cab, ~6K hours for $35K.

Question I cant seem to get answered is the tractor has a 6.7L electrontic.

Seller says it's Cummins, another told me its a Iveco. Fuel pump/system looks like Cummins.

Im leaning towards Iveco

Anyone know for sure?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Is it from the period where it would have technically been both?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I believe it might be ~2008, so it could be a "partnership".


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> In my never ending 150-175HP tractor search, I keep finding these McCormicks and they're CHEAP to buy. Not real attractive compared to their older case-IH cousins.
> 
> Found XTX-165 with front 3pt & PTO, suspension & suspended cab, ~6K hours for $35K.
> 
> ...


That's been a head scratcher for me too. Same question about the origin of the Maxxum/Puma 6.7 L engines also. Mechanic friend of mine worked on a Maxxum and said that 6.7 is totally different than the 6.7 Cummins in his Dodge. I did read somewhere on the net that Cummins supposedly made two versions of the 6.7 based off the dimensions of the 5.9, one was both bore and stroke increase, one was almost all stroke increase. I have no way of confirming that. I don't have the faith in the 6.7 Cummins that I do in the 5.9. Just the siamesed bores of the 6.7 is enough to cool me off.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Isnt the fuel system mounted in a different spot on the Dodge compared to the Case-IH/McCormichk tractors? One on front of motor, one on back of motor?

I swear this is nuts! Everytime I'm ready to pull the trigger on a 170, I find a smokin deal on a McCormick. Cheaper and newer than the Maxxum and more features.

I just cant help like the 5.9L and the MX170 better. Seems so much simpler. 5.9's can be had pretty cheap if necessary. 6.7 Iveco???? I dont know.


----------



## Wcbr1025 (May 1, 2015)

The Iveco and Cummis in the McCormicks are definitely different, I ordered a programmer for our McCormick MTX 120, well as it turns out the programmer was for the Cummins and not the Iveco and at that time they didn't have a programmer that was compatible with the Iveco.

As far as the tractor goes I really like it, our MTX 120 is as heavy a 100 pto horsepower as I know of (16500 lbs with the tires loaded) It has served us well in the first 1250 hours and really handles well.

It's done everything from ripping to planting as spraying, the only thing I would have liked to have had is 15 more horsepower to balance the ratio a little better. Currently it's the spray tractor but I'm considering switching the tanks over to our 2wd White 6125.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

The dealer I took the shot of the McCormick tractor at has dropped McCormick. We were talking to the people at the dealer not too long ago and he said the CEO of McCormick told them a year ago that they had all the parts problems straightened out but it was not to be. He said it wasn't any better than before and they just decided to not carry them any longer. They're still heavy into Kubota and Massey Ferguson.


----------

